# Need Help in building my new Gaming Rig



## Sid_gamer (Feb 7, 2010)

*I want to buy a PC mainly for gaming purposes* and my budget is *Rs.75,000* ;
I made the following config for it:
Intel Core i7- 920,
MSI X58 Pro motherboard,
6 Gb Kingston Hyper-X DDR3 Trichannel Kit,
Zotac Ge-Force GTX 260 AMP 2 GPU,
Seagate 7200.12 1 Tb HDD,
Cooler Master Silent Pro M600 PSU,
AOC-2236vW Monitor,
LG DVD Writer,
Creative Inspire- A500 Speakers,
Logitech MX-518 Mouse.

Do I need to make any changes in this config ? if yes then can anyone please suggest an alternative ?


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2010)

Change the following:

1. GPU : Get a HD5850 or 5870.
2. PSU : Get a Corsair 550W.
3. Monitor : Get a Samsung or DELL of same size. You might manage a 24" too.

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------

I had suggested this, but it is without monitor. You can of course change things.

Nehalem Core i7 920 : 14145
Corsair CMPSU-550VX : 5565
PowerColor HD5850 1GB DDR5 : 16144
Corsair TR3X6G - 1333C9 6GB Kit : 8405
Coolermaster HAF 932 : 8992
Gigabyte GA-EX58UD3R : 11275
1TB HDD : ~ 4500


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks..
Can you please tell me whether Kingston HyperX RAM 6Gb Kit (2Gb x 3 modules) of 1600 MHz will work properly on MSI-X58 Pro Motherboard with Intel Core-i7 920 on it ??
Waiting for an urgent reply...

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------

I plan to go SLI for this system in future so will 600 watts be enough ??

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

Is a high end 2.1 channel speaker system better than an entry level 5.1 channel system????

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------

Is a high end 2.1 channel speaker system better than an entry level 5.1 channel system????


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes it will. See below.
*img710.imageshack.us/img710/2414/msix58pro.jpg

For SLI keep 750W. I did Xfire on 650W, but it is pushing it tight. You can if you want to. 2.1 is 2.1 channels. 5.1 will give you more satellites. Depends what you want.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 7, 2010)

asigh said:


> Yes it will. See below.
> *img710.imageshack.us/img710/2414/msix58pro.jpg
> 
> For SLI keep 750W. I did Xfire on 650W, but it is pushing it tight. You can if you want to. 2.1 is 2.1 channels. 5.1 will give you more satellites. Depends what you want.



Thanks...But 1600 MHz has a * on it which says When overclocked....Can it work without OC'ing..??


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2010)

It cannot. You will need to change RAM timings and adjust the respective voltage. Also DRAM:FSB ratios would need to be modified. Pure OC. So get an OC board.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 7, 2010)

What if I go for Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P, will it be better than MSI X58 Pro..Please Suggest as I am going to take the whole system tomorrow afternoon..(I Read lots of reviews of both but i m still confused)....


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2010)

Get the Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P. Layout is better. So how the mezzanine PCI.Ex16 is so close to the RAM slots on the MSI X58 Pro. Feature wise both are same.  Also the board cooling looks better on the Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P. Though how much is the price differential.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 7, 2010)

And i guess the Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P supports RAM Modules of upto 2000 Mhz...But does it also need OC'ing ??


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2010)

> Support for DDR3 2100+/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules.



You would need to make changes which equals OC.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 8, 2010)

Please suggest me a good RAM for MSI X58 PRO....It should work without OC'ing...My budget for the RAM is 9500 INR...

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------

If Anyone else has any suggestions for my Rig then they're welcome...


----------



## asingh (Feb 8, 2010)

^^
The board you are getting, is meant to do that. Make system changes, so the RAM is optimized. Whats eating you..?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 8, 2010)

^^
Ok so u mean to say that if i make some system changes in the BIOS then the RAM will work ....Will it be easy to do that??.....(Sorry for asking so much about this but I am a novice in OC'ing)...


----------



## asingh (Feb 8, 2010)

^^
Yes it is quite easy. No issues. When you OC the processor, that is when things get complex. For your RAM to run at 2000Mhz or what ever it is rated..

1. Go to the BIOS.
2. Change the FSB : DRAM ratio so it matches EPP.
3. Change the timings.  (listed on the RAM)
4. Change the voltage. (listed on the RAM)
5. Commit changes, restart.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 8, 2010)

^^
I think i should go for water cooling in this rig....What do u suggest????
Is corsair H50 Hydro good, or should i install a totally custom water cooler??


----------



## asingh (Feb 8, 2010)

Doubt you will need water cooling. Just get a OEM HSF.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> I think i should go for water cooling in this rig....What do u suggest????
> Is corsair H50 Hydro good, or should i install a totally custom water cooler??



why u pushing so much into proccy OC & cooling land, when u should mainly concerned about GFX card setup if u building an gaming rip rather than an Benchmark Rig. Spend more where its necessary. Get a Dell/Benq/Samsung 24" + HD5870. & then game on it. asigh gt 2 X HD4890 in CFX so 1 single HD5870 should perform equally as both setup cost almost same. U good to go with a core i5 + H55.


----------



## asingh (Feb 8, 2010)

He is going for X58/i7/HD5870. It will rip the pants off my system any day.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2010)

^^still u created a fantastic gaming rig. his main advantage wil be i7. though 6Gb ram wil have its own side effect.


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2010)

^^
Meaning bad or good, the 6 GB of RAM.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 9, 2010)

I hope the side effect will be good...My fingers are crossed....


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2010)

It will..has too. The X58 is meant for 3 sticks -- tri-channel. Will OC nice too. No instability, at all.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 9, 2010)

^^
Is Corsair TR3X6G1333C9 (XMS3) a high performance and overclockable RAM ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 9, 2010)

^^

yes, it is a really good OCing RAM module, i hv Corsair TR3X3G 1333Mhz RAM the only difference b/w ur and mine is tat i hv 3X1GB and u will be having 6X1GB sticks.. 

and yes, the FVGA's X58 mobo is a beast mobo wen it comes to OCing and its way too  stable.., MSi is good too but Evga is above it by far.. 
------------


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2010)

Instead of him getting 6 sticks of 1 GB each, would it not be better to get 3 sticks of 2 GB each. And keep 3 slots free for future upgrades, and have 6 GB.

Just checked:
Corsair TR3X6G1333C9 is 3x2.

*@Sid:*
Get one concept clear. RAM can be OC'ed but it is difficult. In the sense, to get it above the specified EPP rating. Yes, to get it @ 1333MHz @ latencies of 9-9-9-24, you will OC, but not literally. You are running it at the settings it has been tested and verified at. Now if you get it > 1333Mhz, that is PURE OC for the RAM. Hope am making sense. This Corsair TR3X6G1333C9 is good. Corsair seriously kicks a**, be it PSUs or RAM.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 9, 2010)

^^

thanx for the correction..


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2010)

^^
By the way, how about some benchmarks on that beast of yours. RE5, Warhead tool..?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks alot guys... I am going out to buy my rig now....Will post replies after buying it...!!!Thanks again...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> I hope the side effect will be good...My fingers are crossed....



yah, side effect wil be good only. 6Gb Ram is lot, well for most


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2010)

@ asigh, just read in Tom's Hardware, 2 X HD 4890 in Xfire performs better than a single HD5870. the gap only increases once u OC the cards.


----------



## asingh (Feb 10, 2010)

^^..really..damn.

Could you give the link.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys I bought the whole thing yesterday....Last minute while buying, the shopkeeper gave me a choice of buying a mobo of DFI and I took it ...It's DFI Lanparty X58 DK-T3eH6 and it is a gr8 OC'ing mobo....What do u all say about this Motherboard ????


----------



## asingh (Feb 10, 2010)

^^
It is nice board. Looks good. Eight-Channel (7.1 Surround) Output. Nice.

Please list all the parts you got, with the prices. Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^..really..damn.
> 
> Could you give the link.



here u go *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-gaming-graphics-card,2544-5.html

"Two Radeon HD 4890 cards should, on average, perform on par or better than a single GeForce GTX 295, and will definitely beat out a single Radeon HD 5870. Plus, these Radeons cost less than either option. If you have a CrossFire-compatible motherboard and want some serious performance at high resolutions, this route is the way to go."

cheer man. ur rig still enough guts to give the 5 series a nice beating, not to mention a better VFM.

PowerColour HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 11.7k X 2 = 23.4k. compare it to cheapest HD 5870 i.e. Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 24k. still 600 bucks cheaper 

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




Sid_gamer said:


> Hey guys I bought the whole thing yesterday....Last minute while buying, the shopkeeper gave me a choice of buying a mobo of DFI and I took it ...It's DFI Lanparty X58 DK-T3eH6 and it is a gr8 OC'ing mobo....What do u all say about this Motherboard ????



heard a lot about this board. i mean positive reviews. congrats. time for some pics now, don't u think?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 10, 2010)

And how are G-Skill RAM's coz i bought a kit of one of those(G-Skill 2Gbx3 modules of 1600MHz).....
@ asigh 
Yeah i will surely post the list with all the prices and some pics in some time....
Coz it's because of such helpful friends like u i have got a great rig..,, Thanks a ton for all the info....Keep you're suggestions coming....Now for the build>>>


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 10, 2010)

@ asigh: yup, i will surely post my benchmarks..soon.. 

@ Sid: G Slikk RAM modules are good for normal use as well as for OCing.. so be rest assured..


----------



## asingh (Feb 10, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> here u go *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-gaming-graphics-card,2544-5.html
> 
> "Two Radeon HD 4890 cards should, on average, perform on par or better than a single GeForce GTX 295, and will definitely beat out a single Radeon HD 5870. Plus, these Radeons cost less than either option. If you have a CrossFire-compatible motherboard and want some serious performance at high resolutions, this route is the way to go."
> 
> ...



 Thanks man. What an ego boost. To be honest when I picked up my Radeons they were 14.8K per piece. But I did not bat an eye-lid, cause I was planning for 1920 x 1080 all ON. What shocked me was the power requirement. When the lights went, my 650VA APC would not support. Ya, but I love these babies. Thanks man. By the way, you are quite prevalent here, and I like your post. What system you use..? Nice to know..?



Sid_gamer said:


> And how are G-Skill RAM's coz i bought a kit of one of those(G-Skill 2Gbx3 modules of 1600MHz).....
> @ asigh
> Yeah i will surely post the list with all the prices and some pics in some time....
> Coz it's because of such helpful friends like u i have got a great rig..,, Thanks a ton for all the info....Keep you're suggestions coming....Now for the build>>>



Sure great, what is the model number of those G-skills. But I do not remember recommending G-Skill to you.



ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ asigh: yup, i will surely post my benchmarks..soon..
> 
> @ Sid: G Slikk RAM modules are good for normal use as well as for OCing.. so be rest assured..



Yea, show the power of your system. Not sure what happened above. We had narrowed down to MSI board and Corsair RAM, and Sid turns up with a DFI LAN pary and G skill DIMMS. Please lets hope, he does not pull more rabbits out of the hat.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 10, 2010)

^^
Turns out that i am a good magician at pulling rabbits out of the hat... , well I went in for the DFI Board as both MSI's and Gigabyte's X58 mobo availability was not present at most of the dealers at Lamington Road...And on top of things, Corsair's RAM was costing me a whopping 12.5K, so I thought for some time and took G-Skill DIMM's as they were 2.5K lesser than Corsair's(also the latency of G-Skill was 9-9-9-24)....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 10, 2010)

^^

hey so u goin for a CFX setup is it..???? (plz post ur planned config again)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2010)

asigh said:


> Thanks man. What an ego boost. To be honest when I picked up my Radeons they were 14.8K per piece. But I did not bat an eye-lid, cause I was planning for 1920 x 1080 all ON. What shocked me was the power requirement. When the lights went, my 650VA APC would not support. Ya, but I love these babies. Thanks man. By the way, you are quite prevalent here, and I like your post. What system you use..? Nice to know..?



this is the kind of attitude a real gamer should have. rather than ppls who game in 18.5-19" screens with 9600Gt or HD4670s & calls themselves HARDCORE GAMERS.  thats why u using a 1100VA APC UPS. thats a very good example of the sheer power of these 2 cards. AWESOME  u gt to love them. they not come cheap nor their power is like anything i ever heard before.

thanks, but sorry my english not much good. i followed this forum for around 2yrs. & then finally joined. well my system is quite old & so going for a new rig by March or February end. also i not gamer


----------



## asingh (Feb 11, 2010)

^^
Ya...'true hardcore gaming' is expensive. Also depends how many hours one puts in to the gaming. Today I have money for the equipment, but hardly time..work..!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Ya...'true hardcore gaming' is expensive. Also depends how many hours one puts in to the gaming. Today I have money for the equipment, but hardly time..work..!



yah, true. but still lets not forget u got the equipments. well if life can be spent with games y need to work. & also u seem to be online at any & all time. u come online from mobile or pc? just asking.


----------



## asingh (Feb 11, 2010)

PC...!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 12, 2010)

well, (not wanting to be bold and certainly not rude plz guys..) but i hd the money and bought myself a beast of a system (its already a year old now for my new beast)..lol...

yaa i totally agree tat gaming like a gamer's attitude is expensive, its all drool maal for us gamer..lol..

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

a year back, i guess (if im not mistaken) only 2 or 3 guys here bought those core i7 beast based systems, one was amitash, then it was me... : P

i made an upgrade after 4-5 years, saved all those money and then showered it all upon my new beast, to feed it with the latest RAW gpu (food) and dress it with sum good cabinet and LEDs...


----------



## asingh (Feb 12, 2010)

^^
You really went full guns..with the GT280 1100Watter, and a whooping UPS. Not to say the most expensive board. How about some SLI...?..!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 12, 2010)

SLi..??? lol. then i dnt hv any money now.. lol.. i swear... actually im planning to buy a lappy so lets see..


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 16, 2010)

Guys I have installed Windows 7 Ultimate(64-bit) edition on my new rig, in the system properties it shows me installed RAM is 6.00 Gb which is right but it also shows that 4.00 Gb is usable in a bracket. The G.Skill RAM's model number is- G.Skill F3-12800 CL9T-6GBNQ and it's specs are - DDR3-1600, PC3-12800, 2048 Mb x 3, CL 9-9-9-24, 1.5V...
You all told me before that in order to run the amount of speed specified on the RAM i need to make some system changes in the BIOS, so  i went to a menu in the BIOS which read: DRAM Timing... In that menu I got the following changeable options:-

Channel Interleave Setting Auto
Rank Interleave Setting Auto
Memory Lowgap  1536M

DRAM Command Rate Auto
CAS Latency Time (tCL) Auto
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD) Auto
Precharge delay (tRP)  Auto
RAS# Precharge (tRAS) Auto
REF to ACT Delay (tRFC) Auto
Write to PRE Delay (tWR) Auto
Rank Write to Read (tWTR) Auto
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD) Auto
Row Cycle Time (tRC) Auto
Read CAS# Precharge (tRTP) Auto
Four ACT WIN Time (tFAW) Auto
Ch1 Round Trip latency Auto
Ch2 Round Trip latency Auto
Ch3 Round Trip latency Auto
tREFI   Auto

Outside this menu I also got an option of changing the DRAM Frequency which is also set to Auto...
Please suggest me what changes do I have to make in the above options to run the RAM at it's full potential..


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> SLi..??? lol. then i dnt hv any money now.. lol.. i swear... actually im planning to buy a lappy so lets see..



Why you got such a powerful PSU then. You can still connect a blow torch to it....!



Sid_gamer said:


> Guys I have installed Windows 7 Ultimate(64-bit) edition on my new rig, in the system properties it shows me installed RAM is 6.00 Gb which is right but it also shows that 4.00 Gb is usable in a bracket. The G.Skill RAM's model number is- G.Skill F3-12800 CL9T-6GBNQ and it's specs are - DDR3-1600, PC3-12800, 2048 Mb x 3, CL 9-9-9-24, 1.5V...
> You all told me before that in order to run the amount of speed specified on the RAM i need to make some system changes in the BIOS, so i went to a menu in the BIOS which read: DRAM Timing... In that menu I got the following changeable options:-
> 
> Channel Interleave Setting Auto
> ...



Sam, I cannot post or understand jack. Update your signature for heavens sake.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 16, 2010)

^^
What ???


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2010)

Please update your signature with system specifications. I have to keep browsing up and down, to remember what equipment you are referring too.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 16, 2010)

Okk...I have updated my signature...


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2010)

1.
press windows key + R (runs the 'run' dialog box)
type msconfig
go to boot tab
go to advanced settings
(here's where it's different)
UNTICK BOTH 'no. of processors' and 'max memory'

2. Reset BIOS to default.
3. Update to latest BIOS.

Let us know...!


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 16, 2010)

^^
I went where u told me to go, but there No.of processors and max memory were already unticked....Now what should I do ??


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 16, 2010)

Near fitting your budget:-

Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 14.4k 
Gigabyte EX58-UD3R @ 13k
Corsair TR3X2G-1333 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 7.6k
Cooler Master Centurion 690 @ 4.4k
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard @ 0.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.5k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ G2420HD 24" FULL HD @ 11.3k
Corsair VX550W @ 5.2k
VTX3D HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2010)

What is the BCLK at, try to move it to 140.


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2010)

Also, are you on the latest BIOS for your board


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 17, 2010)

The BCLK is also set to Auto...

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




comp@ddict said:


> Near fitting your budget:-
> 
> Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 14.4k
> Gigabyte EX58-UD3R @ 13k
> ...


 
Thanks for you're suggestion but I already bought my rig....
Please Help me to run the RAM at it's full potential by changing system settings...


----------



## asingh (Feb 17, 2010)

Told you.Put the BCLK at 140.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 18, 2010)

For 1600MHz RAM speed? U'll need BLCk at 160MHz right? ^^ correct me if wrong.


----------



## asingh (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, you are correct. But he can also tweak the RAM ratios right. He can try the 133Mhz. On TE there was a post where one guy corrected this same issue with BCLK = 140, that is what I suggested. Of course the OP will have to experiment.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 10, 2010)

I wasn't there due to my exams so thats y m posting about my rig now..
Here is the list of the hardware purchased by me with price--

Intel Core - i7 920(D0) @* Rs.14400
* 
DFI LANParty DK X58-T3eH6 @ *Rs.15590
* 
G.Skill - F3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ(1600MHz, 2Gbx3) @ *Rs.10500*

Zotac GTX260 Core 216 AMP2 @ *Rs.11200
* 
Seagate Barracuda- 7200.12 - 1  Tb @ *Rs.4500*

Cooler Master Silent Pro M600 - 600Watts Modular PSU @ *Rs.6500*

Cooler Master Red LED Silent Fan @ Rs.450x 3 Fans= *Rs.1350
* 
AOC - 2236vW(Full HD) @ *Rs.7950
* 
LG DVD/RW @ *Rs.1100
* 
Creative A500  Speakers @ *Rs.2560
* 
Logitech MX-518 Mouse @ *Rs.1500
* 
Logitech Media Keyboard @ *Rs.450

*I purchased a GTX 260 temporarily as i am waiting for Fermi.......And my Uncle bought a Mid-Tower Cabinet From Taiwan(without asking me), It's a Delux DLC SH-490 with a Very evil gaming cabinet sort of look, Removable Mobo Tray, Space for 3x 120mm and 4x 80 and 90mm Fans, Full Aluminium(8.0 SECC Material), Has 1 x e-SATA, 2 x USB, 1 x headphone and 1 x Mic jack , It Even has a Fingerprint recognition system on the top, Very well ventilated cabinet (Checked with the old trick of incense sticks), will change afterwards to a CM HAF 932 or something else though...


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2010)

^^
Which cabinet. Can you post a picture here. Which model. Also how does the finger print stuff work..?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 10, 2010)

^^
Yeah i m trying to post a pic..

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------

*images.enet.com.cn/2009/0330/77/3951779.jpg

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

This is the Cabinet-
*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/DSC01730.jpg

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------

The company is Delux and the model is DLC SH-490...

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------

At the time of building my rig-
All parts on the table
*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/DSC01704.jpg
The mobo 1-
*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/DSC017001.jpg
Mobo 2-
*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/DSC01702.jpg

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------

Core i7 Installed-

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/DSC01705.jpg

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------

Core i7 Installed-

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/DSC01705.jpg

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/DSC01709.jpg

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------

RAM-

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/memstacked.jpg

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

The Whole Build--

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/DSC01721-1.jpg

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/DSC01717.jpg


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

that guy made a mistake getting the nvidia cards.... sad 

a rig i built for one friend for 70k : 

1. amd phenom II x4 955BE
2. MSI 790FX mobo
3. 4GB DDR3 corsair dominator with heatsinks 1600mhz 
4. HD 5870 MSI
5. Tagan 800w Modular PSU 80+ rating SLi certified 
6. transcend 20GB SSD + western digital velocity raptor 320GB x 2 raid 
7. Sony optiarc dvd drive 
8. Cooler Master CM 690 Nvidia Edition 
9. Hyper N 520 cpu cooler 

that's it


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2010)

^^
How much was #8.


----------



## acewin (Mar 11, 2010)

with correct price everything becomes ok, so GTS250 cant be called such a waste.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I am planning to purchase a CPU Cooler for my rig and my budget is 4.5K ~ 5K,
I am confused on what to buy between these 2 coolers-
*Corsair Hydro H-50* (Water Cooling Kit) and *Prolimatech Meghalem Rev.B* (Air Cooler)
Suggest me which cooler I should opt for....Any other Cooler suggestions are also welcome...
Cheers,
sid


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2010)

^ are you going for extreme overclocking - if yes then go for liquid cooling otherwise air cooler would suffice - 
*Prolimatech Meghalem - is a good choice*
or   [FONT=&quot]Coolermaster V8-Rs :4820/- you can look for it.
[/FONT]


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 16, 2010)

^^
The Cooler Master V8 looks so massive as if its going to tear my mobo apart ...
But how much is the performance difference between Prolimatech Meghalem and CM V8..??


----------



## hades (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey!!.....
I can't really answer your question as i don't have much experience in these things as such. Over and above that this reply really is not related to your thread at all. I'm having problems starting a new thread because of god-alone-knows what so i'm putting forward the query here as it also is about the components of a gaming rig.Hope you don't mind!!

i have chosen the following for the setup:

Gigabyte P58 UD7-Motherboard
ATI Radeon HD 5770-Graphics Card
Intel i7 920-Processor
Corsair 1000HX-Power supply
Cooler Master Cosmos S-Cabinet

The monitor,keyboard and mouse are not of concern as of now.The main focus is the cabinet and all its components. My budget is around 80K and the following are the doubts which i have....

1) I cannot find a review of the P58 UD7 anywhere on the internet. The local hardware vendor claims it supports 3 way SLI, USB 3.0 and eSata and 6 gb/sec. I'd would prefer reading a review if one exists or else if any of you are aware of better motherboards please do tell me.

2) The graphics card seems pretty good but if there are better options i would like to know.

If there are any changes that you want to make to my initial line-up, you are welcome to do so but as i said, i need a really strong system so please keep that in mind.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 17, 2010)

^^
Will you Overclock your rig ???

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




hades said:


> Hey!!.....
> I can't really answer your question as i don't have much experience in these things as such. Over and above that this reply really is not related to your thread at all. I'm having problems starting a new thread because of god-alone-knows what so i'm putting forward the query here as it also is about the components of a gaming rig.Hope you don't mind!!
> 
> i have chosen the following for the setup:
> ...



The motherboard you are talking about is Gigabyte GA-X58-UD7 not Gigabyte P58 UD7....
You can read it's review here -- *benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=458&Itemid=69 and here --*www.legitreviews.com/article/1210/1/
This is a good Motherboard but what price did your vendor quote for it ??
and yes this board has USB 3.0, SATA 6Gb/s, 3 Way SLI and CrossFire-X....


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 17, 2010)

Hades are you getting an error while creating a thread. ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 17, 2010)

@asigh last time i checked the cm 690 nvidia was about 6k ...AFAIR


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> @asigh last time i checked the cm 690 nvidia was about 6k ...AFAIR


at 6k it must be cm 690 nvidia edition
normal cm 690 costs around 4k


----------



## asingh (Mar 17, 2010)

hades said:


> Hey!!.....
> I can't really answer your question as i don't have much experience in these things as such. Over and above that this reply really is not related to your thread at all. I'm having problems starting a new thread because of god-alone-knows what so i'm putting forward the query here as it also is about the components of a gaming rig.Hope you don't mind!!
> 
> i have chosen the following for the setup:
> ...



1. Why are you getting such a powerful PSU.
2. What RAM will you get. Ideally you should get 2 x 3 GB DIMMs.
3. If you are excluding monitor and have 80K reserved, than you should be able to manage a better GPU.
4. You plan to OC --- OEM HSF.

If, that is the board you want, which Sid_gamer has pointed to. That is a wonderful board. Stuffed with features. You will get x16 x16 Xfire, and it is nForce certified too, for SLI. Great board. Will OC like hell.


----------



## hades (Mar 17, 2010)

@Sid_gamer
Yes i will be overclocking my rig. Not extreme levels but OC is a must.
I believe my vendor quoted it for around 12k.

@FilledVoid
Yes, i'm unable to post a thread. Keeps on saying that i don't have certain privileges or that my account has not been activated yet. i activated my account 3 times already.Nothing happened so i just posted a reply!

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------




asigh said:


> 1. Why are you getting such a powerful PSU.
> 2. What RAM will you get. Ideally you should get 2 x 3 GB DIMMs.
> 3. If you are excluding monitor and have 80K reserved, than you should be able to manage a better GPU.
> 4. You plan to OC --- OEM HSF.
> ...



i was planning for 2 x 2 gb DDR3 but i can try to squeeze in 2 more.

Which GPU should i go for then?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 17, 2010)

For a GPU get , a ATI HD 5890 / HD 5870 1GB XFX / ASUS


----------



## asingh (Mar 17, 2010)

*@Hades:*
Keep the RAM in multiples of 3. For tri-channel optimization on the X58 QPI. Your GPU requirement, would depend on the resolution you plan to game at.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 17, 2010)

hades said:


> @Sid_gamer
> Yes i will be overclocking my rig. Not extreme levels but OC is a must.
> I believe my vendor quoted it for around 12k.
> 
> ...


----------



## asingh (Mar 17, 2010)

*azaad_shri75*, You still not picked up your stuff. When man..?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 17, 2010)

asigh said:


> *azaad_shri75*, You still not picked up your stuff. When man..?



finalized - only purchase is left and process starts next month and final deadline in june




CPU –      i7 930
M/B-        GIGABYTE – GA-X58A-UD5/UD3R(rev.1.0)
CHASSIS-      Coolermaster      HAF 932 –
MEMORY      – DDR3 –6/12 GB 1600 MZ-Corsair      TR3X6G1600C9 6GBKit
GPU -Sapphire HD5850      1GB GDDR5 PCIE (Game Edition)- 
PSU – 750TX /850TX(no much price difference)
HDD –      2X1TB WD BLACK
UPS –      1500va-6K-15K/-APC      Smart UPS 1500VA - SUA1500I
Monitor      -24” Full HD(Benq/Dell)
Dvd Ram Drive - lg sata


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 17, 2010)

hades said:


> @Sid_gamer
> Yes i will be overclocking my rig. Not extreme levels but OC is a must.
> I believe my vendor quoted it for around 12k.
> i was planning for 2 x 2 gb DDR3 but i can try to squeeze in 2 more.
> ...



How is it possible for your vendor to quote 12K for a board which is almost 20K or more than that at some sites.....Re-confirm it's price from some other vendor and see what's the difference....
For a core i7, it's better if u go for a RAM kit of at least 3 modules(Trichannel) coz it provides much better QPI Bandwidth utilisation and feedback....
If you plan on gaming at very high resolutions then i suggest u should go for an HD5870......Or else an HD5770 would suffice...

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## Sam123456 (Mar 18, 2010)

My friend want to buy a PC for around 40k
She likes to play the occasional games(albiet latest ones) and would like an Intel processor wid 5.1 speakers


----------



## acewin (Mar 18, 2010)

check there are a few another threads of price range 30-35K, you can pretty much get the idea from there.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2010)

Sam123456 said:


> My friend want to buy a PC for around 40k
> She likes to play the occasional games(albiet latest ones) and would like an Intel processor wid 5.1 speakers


follow this thread
will help
New to assembled desktops - Guidance Required!


----------

